# Help me! drop checker liquid into the aquarium water!!



## wiijixx (May 22, 2013)

Hi, does someone knows the composition of the drop checker liquid? All my drop check liquid has fallen into the water today while I was changing the water! (about 15 drops).

this is my drop checker (waterplant):









Have I a big Problem??? I changed 75% water....


----------



## Darkcobra (Nov 23, 2009)

Not knowing what the effects might be, the water change was a good move. :thumbsup:

However, should it happen again in the future, you will able to save the effort. The amount and effect of the chemicals used (typically bromothymol blue and baking soda) are too small to harm a tank, except possibly the tiniest ones. I've had many mishaps similar to yours, and can say from experience it won't affect a 10G or larger.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Same here. It's happened several times in my 40 and no harm done, apparently.


----------



## wiijixx (May 22, 2013)

thanks, no problems in the tank, everything is ok! thanks for your response. A cheminist told me that the effect is similar to same quantity of vinegar = zero problems


----------

